# what to move to spain



## damian harris (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello to everyone. I was hoping for a bit of info as me,my wife and two 8 year old kid's are thinking of moving over the water. We have no particular area to move to in mind. I need a rough idea of how much the cost of living is for a 2 bed rental home ect.I have a income but my wife may need to work. Any help will be gratefully recived.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

damian harris said:


> Hello to everyone. I was hoping for a bit of info as me,my wife and two 8 year old kid's are thinking of moving over the water. We have no particular area to move to in mind. I need a rough idea of how much the cost of living is for a 2 bed rental home ect.I have a income but my wife may need to work. Any help will be gratefully recived.


Hi and welcome, The "rule of thumb" I always use is that the cost of living is roughly the same as the UK- in some areas it may be a little cheaper, but others dearer, but its not that much different anymore. A two bed apartment could be as little as 400€ maybe less even?? or a two bedroom villa with pool, land etc could be as much as ..well as you like 2000€ plus??? and of course, when you move to spain you lose your child beneifts which has to be taken into account as well!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## damian harris (Sep 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome, The "rule of thumb" I always use is that the cost of living is roughly the same as the UK- in some areas it may be a little cheaper, but others dearer, but its not that much different anymore. A two bed apartment could be as little as 400€ maybe less even?? or a two bedroom villa with pool, land etc could be as much as ..well as you like 2000€ plus??? and of course, when you move to spain you lose your child beneifts which has to be taken into account as well!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jo 
we are just lookin at the cheaper end till my wife find work hopeful be there soon, comin over next wk for hols and a gud look round


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

damian harris said:


> Hi jo
> we are just lookin at the cheaper end till my wife find work hopeful be there soon, comin over next wk for hols and a gud look round



Thats the best thing, to come and have a good look, cos prices vary so much (think how it is in England, you cant put a price on something unless you know where it is, well Spains the same but much bigger!!)!! Where I live costa del sol, my overall expenditure is about the same as it would be in the UK. Ciggies, booze and petrol are cheaper but thats about it

Work is extremely hard to come by over here, Even if she has a profession and is fluent in Spanish, if not there are a few comission only telesales jobs (tried it, YUK) and if she's lucky and knows someone?? she may get a bit of cleaning work here and there, its not really the right end of the season for bar work or anything more regular, but hey, its always worth a look and you never know do you!!!!

This damn credit crunch has a lot to answer for!!!!!!!!!! :boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------

